# Johnson 90hp 2004



## Sircharles (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi a 90hp, 2stroke Johnson outboard Im working on has been giving alot of trouble at idle. First the starboard cylinders were't firing even with spark. After adjusting the idle screws they started to fire and the engine now idle's at 700 - 800rpm as it should. Yet the first cylinder is now not right. Could this just need a fine adjustment on the idle screw (as they are all set to the same) or could this be a vro pump problem. Any suggestions welcome.
Thanks.


----------

